# Heads up for Sargent.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Just wanted to give a few heads up for anyone that goes down to Sargent. I went down there Friday afternoon to bring my camper back because I need it for a few BBQ Cook-offs. I ran down to the cut right before dark and caught 6 big whiting on dead shrimp. The fog was so bad i couldn't see 20 foot, I know that doesn't sound dangerous for someone driving down the beach, but I missed the road coming back out and almost ended up in the marsh. The fog always gets bad down there in the spring so watch out. Another thing is the super high spring tides, pay attention, you may drive down the beach at low tide, but when the tides come up you may find your self trapped until the next low tide. The last thing is probably the most dangerous, I'm not so pose to post about them here, but lets just say there are certain thing's with rattles on their tails that are starting to come out now that the weather is warming up. When I was putting my rods up Friday when I was done fishing at the cut there was a 5 footer coiled up at the back of my truck that I almost stepped on. Luckily I had my rod holder in my hand and I beat it to a pulp. They blend it perfect with the sand so there hard to see. Please keep your eyes open and be safe out there. One a side note, if your hungry when you get done fishing, try stopping at the Blue Gecko on your way out and try one of their Reuben sandwich's with baked fries, their the best I've ever had. Be safe, catch fish, and have fun.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

You think someone would pave the High Road? I get seasick going thru all those potholes


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the detailed report and photo's, which lead me to ask, did you make or purchase that multi rod holder. I need one. Thanks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

troutless said:


> Thanks for the detailed report and photo's, which lead me to ask, did you make or purchase that multi rod holder. I need one. Thanks.


I build them, I would like to get some made out of aluminum so I don't have to paint them all the time.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The Ruben really looks tasty, thanks for the info.


----------



## nixstix (Sep 8, 2005)

*The Rattlers are moving!*

Hey sharkchum, I also got a place down there. Two weeks ago, my neighbor killed a 3 footer, curled up in the base of his small palm tree, he saw it when he was mowing.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

*nice whitening*

thoseare some nice size whiteing for sure!!!


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

That sandwich looks awesome. Rubens are one of my favorites.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

I was at Sargent Beach on Wednesday

The surf was very rough and off color.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Oh, is Sargent Surf two wheel friendly? The only times down there I just fish the bay.


----------



## cinco581 (Apr 18, 2014)

Dang a friend of mine has been trying to get us to go down to sargent to fish for the longest time . Might have to finally get out there

sent from my couch


----------

